# whats your fish allowance?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I've been budgeted for $100 a month on my hobby  I guess it had to happen eventually lol. Just wondering what people out there budget themselves for the hobby?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I often come home with free fish that I found... Honest sweetie! 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> So I've been budgeted for $100 a month on my hobby  I guess it had to happen eventually lol. Just wondering what people out there budget themselves for the hobby?


So that just for fish hobby only? My fish eat more then $100 month . And have to come up with side cash if I want to spend on fish. So basically I got zero for my hobby.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

hondas3000 said:


> So that just for fish hobby only? My fish eat more then $100 month . And have to come up with side cash if I want to spend on fish. So basically I got zero for my hobby.


Yea I dont count food on that  i just buy prawns that the gf hates  $100 is on fish/equipment and i guess pellets too


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I have'nt been told to budget however after my newest tank im no longer allowed to buy set-ups just stuff to put in them lol...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think I've kept within my budget in months.

Just doing my part to keep the Canadian economy rolling :bigsmile:

On the plus side, I've also sold some stuff and some frags to off-set my fish spending.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im really trying to be happy with the fish i have at the moment but with my salty doing ok i think ill be pouring cash into that. I think that 100 is a good number not too much where it will break the bank but enough to buy some fish or upgrade equiptment. i dont spend much on food just brine shrimp and smelt mostly


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i love someones quote on here saying" my biggest fear is that when i die my wife will sell my fish stuff for what i told her i spent on it". haha or something like that


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol, I think that goes along with every hobby I have.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> I often come home with free fish that I found... Honest sweetie!
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


Ditto. Always best to bring your purchases home and apologize....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

No real budget. if i need it/want it I usually get it. Same goes for my wife though. What she wants/needs she gets so it balances out. Plus the projects I build help offset some fish supplies as well.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really have a budget, it really just depends how bad I want something.
If I want it bad enough I will buy it no matter the cost, even if that means my fish eat better than me LOL
Or like someone said in an earlier post I will just sell off some old stuff or do some side work to get funds.
Whatever it takes LOL


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah something like "better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission". Learned that over the years. Lol.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I also get a fish or whatever if I really want it. I just don't eat out or drink Starbucks for a few weeks afterwards to balance things out.

If I buy expensive fish from King Ed's I always get them to change the price written on the bag to a lower price after I pay for it. Then when I get home I'm like, "yes dear, that 8" long bright blue fish only cost $8.00 ...I should have bought more than just the one" :bigsmile:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I also get a fish or whatever if I really want it. I just don't eat out or drink Starbucks for a few weeks afterwards to balance things out.
> 
> If I buy expensive fish from King Ed's I always get them to change the price written on the bag to a lower price after I pay for it. Then when I get home I'm like, "yes dear, that 8" long bright blue fish only cost $8.00 ...I should have bought more than just the one" :bigsmile:


I hope your hubby doesnt come here or u will sooooo busted!!! lol

I dont have set amount myself, i shouldnt buy period lol but i do every now and then and i try to not spend much cause like i said i shouldnt  but is aaaaalllll good i just keep telling myself.....no Claudia that beautiful fish is to ugly for u


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> I often come home with free fish that I found... Honest sweetie!
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


Mine caught on to that trick. Now I float them in a bucket in the garage. After 10 minutes I let them out into the bucket. Than I come in the house and top off the water to my tank. Fish get released wife has no clue. LOL


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Mine caught on to that trick. Now I float them in a bucket in the garage. After 10 minutes I let them out into the bucket. Than I come in the house and top off the water to my tank. Fish get released wife has no clue. LOL


U r another one that has to b careful that she doesnt come here or u too will b busted!!!! lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Mine caught on to that trick. Now I float them in a bucket in the garage. After 10 minutes I let them out into the bucket. Than I come in the house and top off the water to my tank. Fish get released wife has no clue. LOL


LOL, love it!

And all these excuses, sneaking, hiding, is why this is called an addiction


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia will soon be having a higher fish budget..................... once she is done blackmailing everyone.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow guys/girls be careful about lying lol I just try to buy her something to balance it out


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

After inital tank set up (which my wife has to ok), now I have about $40 a month. Really a plant or two and then food or ferts etc. Rainbows and rams are relatively inexpensive 
What's pricey is the substrate for planted tanks.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't have an allowance or budget but perhaps I should have had one. I'm lightening my load insofar as fish goes. Things has really gotten out of hand. I've been spending $350-400 per month on fish food on the average. There's also other things that add up. I stopped to think a week or so ago and I said to myself "That much money on disgusting worms."

Here I am changing water, (I have 2 hours ahead of me in a bit)cleaning tanks, changing filter medium, and a lot more. This isn't a hobby it's work! I like the large tanks in my bedroom and they stay. I'll see about the rest!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> I've been spending $350-400 per month on fish food


 What on earth are you feeding them????

If pressed, I just compare what I spend on fish to what I spend on my horse. Makes everything look better.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Your fish must eat at the keg fo dinner


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

My favorite thing for the wife when she asks "where did that come from?" i promptly reply "I traded for it on the forum sweetheart i didn't spend money '"


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Elle said:


> What on earth are you feeding them????
> 
> If pressed, I just compare what I spend on fish to what I spend on my horse. Makes everything look better.


I was at the Fraser Aquarium earlier. I buy 20 packs of frozen blood worms and two Hikari frozen baby brine shrimp a week.

77x7=308

I bought a Kilo of the US blackworms at a cost of 199.99. So lets say 1/4 of that per month = 50.

I buy various dry foods like blood worms, shrimp, powdered food and what I think might interest the fish. Last month when I bought the US blackworms I topped $500.00 for the month.

I'm happy to report that someone from here will be taking 250 fish on Tuesday.

The bottom line is that I don't want to pay that much money for worms any more. Most of the fish have to go. Period!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

No set budget...but it's really just maintenance and the regular costs - food, filter media, etc. The odd "new" fish / plant appears. Some sneak in. "Where did that red fish come from?" "Oh, that? It's been there for a while..." My fingers are crossed the whole time.

Saving money to go saltwater anyway. And we get our basement back next summer, so I can upgrade to a bigger tank (or was that ADD a bigger tank...)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't have a budget but then again the wife did say "we need to have a talk Friday about the fish".... looking forward to her saying I can get more!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

To all u guys that have a wife.....thats why i dont have one  lol and to the other ones u r all BUSTED!!!! hahahhaha


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

kacairns said:


> I don't have a budget but then again the wife did say "we need to have a talk Friday about the fish".... looking forward to her saying I can get more!


Hahaha that's what she's going to say....


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

kacairns said:


> I don't have a budget but then again the wife did say "we need to have a talk Friday about the fish".... looking forward to her saying I can get more!


You are the optimist!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I like how everyone pretty much has the same answer haha we all think alike


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I wouldnt call it so much of an "allowance" as it is a "forbidance"  therefore sneakyness is neccesary lol

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I dont have a budget and my wife has been very supportive. I feel truly fortunate and grateful for that. She even helps me to do water change on my discus tank, which is quite a lot of work as I am doing two water changes daily now. So, I try to buy some little things for her instead of spending the money on fish from time to time. This way we are all happy.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Fish rookie said:


> So, I try to buy some little things for her instead of spending the money on fish from time to time. This way we are all happy.


That's sweet!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife will get to feed the discus while I'm at work since she's on maternity leave, she doesn't know that yet though! Maybe I'll make it part of the talk tonight =)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

kacairns said:


> My wife will get to feed the discus while I'm at work since she's on maternity leave, she doesn't know that yet though! Maybe I'll make it part of the talk tonight =)


My wife did the same thing while on mat leave. Fed the discus 5 times a day, and kept me updated on how they were doing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

kacairns said:


> I don't have a budget but then again the wife did say "we need to have a talk Friday about the fish".... looking forward to her saying I can get more!


I see you're supplementing your income with the wacky weed, eh? Put down the weed. You're cut off my friend. Its starting to make you crazy.:bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I see you're supplementing your income with the wacky weed, eh? Put down the weed. You're cut off my friend. Its starting to make you crazy.:bigsmile:


Who needs weed! I prefer to just go do a mold remediation without a mask on =)


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Today I was going to head down to the lfs and buy a good air pump. It was also my fish room water change day. Well I flooded the basement again (3rd time in 5 years), snake came loose at a fitting, so spent an hour doing clean up. That's when I thought best not have a $200-$300 dollar bill on fish equipment. So right now my fish allowance is zero.


----------

